# Willie Nelson Gerswhin Award Concert



## jnos (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone else watch this?
*Willie Nelson sings there’s ‘room for everyone’ in America  on PBS last night. We had no idea it was happening--lucked out by having it on when we turned the TV on. Very, very good show! The host read a touching congratulatory letter from Jimmy Carter, who's been a friend of 30 years.*


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 16, 2016)

Good for Willie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2016)

:applause2: Nice Jnos, thanks for posting!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 16, 2016)

Very beautiful song and sentiment.  Thanks for posting, Jnos and thanks Seabreeze for posting the whole song.  Willie ie still going strong at 82 and I think his love of singing will carry to his last breath.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 16, 2016)

Light up a bowl n' G-d bless Willie, him and Keef will outlive us all I'm sure. One of my favorites


----------



## NancyNGA (May 11, 2016)

Willie Nelson *- *_Someone to Watch over Me_ 
George and Ira Gershwin, 1926  

From the album: _Summertime: Willie Nelson Sings Gershwin,  _released February, 2016


----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for posting these.

Willie has always been able to make one think pleasant thoughts.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 11, 2016)

Always loved Willie. He can get every ounce of feeling out of any song.


----------

